# Wes Borland selling his old guitars on eBay



## SDMFVan (Feb 16, 2016)

Only three up right now, but there's a cool PRS and an Ibby 7 string. He said he'll be selling "many", and starting them all at $1 with no reserve.

florinshordo | eBay


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 16, 2016)

"A portion of the proceeds goes to Luxe Paws cat rescue in Echo Park L.A."


----------



## bigboy (Feb 16, 2016)

Was a fan of his. Dudes underrated,tried to get in to dumb face but it was not for me.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 16, 2016)

Did Wes often play a 7 string?


----------



## celticelk (Feb 16, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Did Wes often play a 7 string?



Early in his LB days, definitely, although his tuning was weird: EADGBEE (high string doubled), tuned down to C#.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 16, 2016)

He's not a big fan of keeping his stuff clean, huh? That acoustic looks shocking.

I like his idea of supporting cat rescue centres though.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 16, 2016)

Call me when he sells a CST.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 17, 2016)

Xaios said:


> Call me when he sells a CST.



He already said on Instagram that he sold it years ago.



Nevertheless, I'm waiting for that light brown RG7 that he used at Woodstock 99 and Mountain View 99


----------



## thrsher (Feb 17, 2016)

Sparkplug said:


> He already said on Instagram that he sold it years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, I'm waiting for that light brown RG7 that he used at Woodstock 99 and Mountain View 99



i thought that was the CST he used at woodstock?


----------



## SDMFVan (Feb 17, 2016)

Sparkplug said:


> He already said on Instagram that he sold it years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, I'm waiting for that light brown RG7 that he used at Woodstock 99 and Mountain View 99



His actual quote about the CST is great: "That thing sucked. Sold it years ago. Ibanez made me make the video." I could almost hear heads exploding on SSO when I read that. 

EDIT: He did however say that a CST and a UV777 were coming soon.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 17, 2016)

thrsher said:


> i thought that was the CST he used at woodstock?



no, the guitar he used at Woodstock is a fixed bridge LACS RG7 while the CST has a Lo-Pro. Here is a pic. I haven't found any videos yet where he uses a CST live.


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 17, 2016)

Esp Griffyn said:


> He's not a big fan of keeping his stuff clean, huh? That acoustic looks shocking.
> 
> I like his idea of supporting cat rescue centres though.





Have you seen his Jackson V? Thing is absolutely beat to .....


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 17, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Thing is absolutely beat to .....



If you were listening to Fred Durst night after night, you'd probably spend a lot of time smashing your guitars up as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 17, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Have you seen his Jackson V? Thing is absolutely beat to .....



The funny thing about the V is that it's actually a lefty he had modded to play right-handed, which is also why it looks like ...., with all the plugged holes and .....


----------



## ilmari (Feb 17, 2016)

I'd love to have the 7-string version of his signature Yamaha.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Feb 17, 2016)

No way I'd be able to outbid the supersuperfans if he did put one up, but I'd love to have one of his old Yamaha sigs.

Edit: ninjad, but I'd prefer a 6.


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Feb 17, 2016)

Didn't I see him accepting a grammy for best metal album? Was Fred one of the guys in the metal masks behind him?!

I kid, of course. What year is it again?


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Feb 17, 2016)

His Yamaha sig is so hard to come by these days these auctions might be my only hope of actually getting one.


----------



## jwade (Feb 17, 2016)

ilmari said:


> I'd love to have the 7-string version of his signature Yamaha.





I've never seen that before. Too bad that was never put out as a production thing.


----------



## Wildebeest (Feb 17, 2016)

Again? He did this years ago with his Jacksons. Must be tough times.

Edit: I'm thinking of someone else. The other guy from Fear Factory.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 17, 2016)

Wildebeest said:


> Again? He did this years ago with his Jacksons. Must be tough times.
> 
> Edit: I'm thinking of someone else. The other guy from Fear Factory.



Dino did that after he ditched Fear Factory. ...., he tried to buy several of them back.


----------



## BillCosby (Feb 17, 2016)

I think he means Christian Olde Wolbers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 17, 2016)

BillCosby said:


> I think he means Christian Olde Wolbers.



Oh yeah, the dude that overpriced the .... out of all of his guitars.

They've both done this, though. Dino sold quite a few guitars after 2003.


----------



## BillCosby (Feb 18, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh yeah, the dude that overpriced the .... out of all of his guitars.
> 
> They've both done this, though. Dino sold quite a few guitars after 2003.



Well, he said Jacksons, which is why I think he means COW. But yeah, Dino did, too.


----------



## asher (Feb 18, 2016)

Smoked Porter said:


> No way I'd be able to outbid the supersuperfans if he did put one up, but I'd love to have one of his old Yamaha sigs.
> 
> Edit: ninjad, but I'd prefer a 6.



Gahhhhh so much want


----------



## aesthyrian (Feb 18, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Have you seen his Jackson V? Thing is absolutely beat to .....



haha yeah the one that was originally a lefty but he had converted to righty?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 18, 2016)

aesthyrian said:


> haha yeah the one that was originally a lefty but he had converted to righty?



Yup. But I think he finally got some custom V's in the passed few years. I saw him using a custom-painted single-pickup King V.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 20, 2016)

Smoked Porter said:


> No way I'd be able to outbid the supersuperfans if he did put one up, but I'd love to have one of his old Yamaha sigs.
> 
> Edit: ninjad, but I'd prefer a 6.



This guitar was such a weird thing, almost no marketing to help drive sales, very limited availability (did anyone ever see one in a store? I know some Yamaha dealers in the UK and I'm not sure a single WB model was brought in here) and iirc it was pretty pricey too. It's a bit of a leap to dump big money on a guitar you've never played, nor played anything similar from the range. I but be surprised if Yamaha sold more than 50 of those worldwide.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 20, 2016)

Yup, I remember it being in the lower $1000s? Still a cool-looking guitar, though. I prefer it over the Fender Starcaster, which was the main influence behind the guitar.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Feb 21, 2016)

Esp Griffyn said:


> This guitar was such a weird thing, almost no marketing to help drive sales, very limited availability (did anyone ever see one in a store? I know some Yamaha dealers in the UK and I'm not sure a single WB model was brought in here) and iirc it was pretty pricey too. It's a bit of a leap to dump big money on a guitar you've never played, nor played anything similar from the range. I but be surprised if Yamaha sold more than 50 of those worldwide.


They weren't so pricey when they were released, I remember them being around 800 - 1000 euro. 

The second they became new old stock the price gouging started though. I was going to buy one of gak but they had raised the price to 1200 pounds sterling.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 23, 2016)

yes, pricetag in Germany was at ~1750.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 23, 2016)

"Shipping: $150"

Gotta milk every cent out of the fans.


----------



## Vrollin (Feb 23, 2016)

Everyone step the .... back, dont make me get violent!


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 23, 2016)

MaxOfMetal said:


> "Shipping: $150"
> 
> Gotta milk every cent out of the fans.



I'll never get how such rich people can be bothered for 150$. It's not as if Borland never had any money...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 23, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> I'll never get how such rich people can be bothered for 150$. It's not as if Borland never had any money...



The point being that the most I've paid for domestic shipping in the US is $80 and that was through a carrier known to be pricey, guitar in a full flight case, and $5k in insurance. 

Most guitars ship for $40, double boxed with insurance.


----------



## Vrollin (Feb 24, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> I'll never get how such rich people can be bothered for 150$. It's not as if Borland never had any money...



Yeah it aint the early 2000's any more, I dunno where you are getting the idea he is rich from....


----------



## feraledge (Feb 24, 2016)

Vrollin said:


> Yeah it aint the early 2000's any more, I dunno where you are getting the idea he is rich from....





> Wes Borland net worth: Wes Borland is an American musician who has a net worth of $5 million dollars.



Wes Borland Net Worth | Celebrity Net Worth


----------



## Mangle (Feb 24, 2016)

He's definitely not gonna get rich from selling his busted-*ss frightwig collection of pieces of wood. Nobody would've touched what he just offered up on fb without his name being attached to them. If everything is that hammered it'll hardly even be worth looking at what he posts'.

His sig. Yamaha was a perty dang'd cool instrument, a real individual piece.


----------



## Vrollin (Feb 24, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Wes Borland Net Worth | Celebrity Net Worth



If its on the internet right....?

When was that article dated? Sources?

Its pretty well known he was broke AF when he was putting the first BLB album and tour together, hence the first time he sold off a bunch of gear. The band has no way made that much money since then....


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 24, 2016)

Did he sell the guitar he used for the League of Legends performance? Would be cool to see where that ended up, just because I'm such a diehard LoL nerd 

https://youtu.be/1RVXAj4qkAA?t=437


----------



## Vrollin (Feb 25, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> Did he sell the guitar he used for the League of Legends performance? Would be cool to see where that ended up, just because I'm such a diehard LoL nerd
> 
> https://youtu.be/1RVXAj4qkAA?t=437



Thats still in his rig, I doubt he will be selling that....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 25, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> Did he sell the guitar he used for the League of Legends performance? Would be cool to see where that ended up, just because I'm such a diehard LoL nerd
> 
> https://youtu.be/1RVXAj4qkAA?t=437



Off-topic, but LoL is much bigger than I thought. Jeezus.


----------



## Vrollin (Feb 25, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Off-topic, but LoL is much bigger than I thought. Jeezus.



Professional game players, imagine telling people you could make money off playing games decades ago....


----------



## Mprinsje (Feb 25, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Off-topic, but LoL is much bigger than I thought. Jeezus.



You should see the championships they do in Korea n shiz. It's redonk


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 25, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Off-topic, but LoL is much bigger than I thought. Jeezus.


That's still pretty small in comparison to the later tournaments. Riot Games, the developers, made a song together with Imagine Dragons for the 2014 world championships, it's pretty ridiculous.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmI_Ndrxy14


----------



## Thrashman (Feb 27, 2016)

Can't see any geetars?


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 27, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> Did he sell the guitar he used for the League of Legends performance? Would be cool to see where that ended up, just because I'm such a diehard LoL nerd
> 
> https://youtu.be/1RVXAj4qkAA?t=437



What is Joe from Combichrist doing as their drummer?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 27, 2016)

Sicarius said:


> What is Joe from Combichrist doing as their drummer?



Good que$tion.

But seriously, I guess he's friends with Wes Borland.


----------



## rikwebb (Feb 29, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Good que$tion.
> 
> But seriously, I guess he's friends with Wes Borland.



Wes did play with them at somepoint, cant remember if it was for a few shows or a full tour


----------



## xwmucradiox (Feb 29, 2016)

Three more just went up. One is a neck through Ibanez S 7 string.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 29, 2016)

PRS Custom 24 Platinum | eBay









One of the guitars that started my love for PRSi, next to Ben Burnley's silver Standard 22.


----------



## Vrollin (Mar 1, 2016)

Holy crap, the RG with the Rabbit inlay.....D:


----------



## downburst82 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vrollin said:


> Holy crap, the RG with the Rabbit inlay.....D:



Its actually an S series, but ya that one it pretty cool! I love that case as well.


----------



## Sparkplug (Mar 1, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> PRS Custom 24 Platinum | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn. this probably will end in a pricerange where you can get a used middle class car.


----------



## gogolXmogol (Mar 1, 2016)

those instruments are iconic, btw no guitar specs. I guess Wes went all in for Jackson guitars?


----------



## rikwebb (Mar 2, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> PRS Custom 24 Platinum | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here


----------



## illimmigrant (Mar 2, 2016)

As soon as I saw that PRS I was transported back in time to when I was in High School and Wes appeared on "Guitar" Magazine with it, if I'm not mistaken. This picture put PRS on the map for me haha. Sadly, I've never played a high end one.


----------



## Vrollin (Mar 3, 2016)

The bids on that prs, wow!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 3, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> PRS Custom 24 Platinum | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool axe, but there is enough of wes borland's sweat, dirt and grime on the fret board that you could clone him from it


----------



## Vrollin (Mar 3, 2016)

I think it would be cool if PRS bought it off him and hung it on display, it's a very iconic guitar to a lot of players. I think it's one of those guitars that demonstrates the quality of their work...


----------



## downburst82 (Mar 3, 2016)

Vrollin said:


> The bids on that prs, wow!



Not near as high as I was expecting, I wouldn't be surprised if this goes for over $5000....having said that I could also see someone stealing it for $2800 which would be stupid cheap (all things considered).


----------



## Mvotre (Mar 3, 2016)

ok, so why the shipping costs rise with the bids? To me it shows 

Shipping: $1,364.93


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 3, 2016)

Mvotre said:


> ok, so why the shipping costs rise with the bids? To me it shows
> 
> Shipping: $1,364.93



maybe to brazil where you are? usa...


Shipping: $138.51 Standard Shipping | See details

Item location:
Detroit, Michigan, United States


----------



## Droptune666 (Mar 4, 2016)

Is his custom 24 a standard production model or was it a private build for him?


----------



## killertone (Mar 4, 2016)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The point being that the most I've paid for domestic shipping in the US is $80 and that was through a carrier known to be pricey, guitar in a full flight case, and $5k in insurance.
> 
> Most guitars ship for $40, double boxed with insurance.



Man, what carrier? I have never paid $40 to ship a guitar fully insured.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 4, 2016)

killertone said:


> Man, what carrier? I have never paid $40 to ship a guitar fully insured.



Music Go Round can get pretty damn crazy. Some of their guitars ship as high as $50 - $60.


----------



## SDMFVan (Apr 4, 2016)

Wes listed 3 more guitars, 2 PRS and a 7 string Ibby:

florinshordo | eBay


----------



## Korbain (Apr 5, 2016)

Selling some cool things there, the album sale stuff. Guitars are way out of my price range atm  lol Selling some very recognizable guitars there


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Apr 6, 2016)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> maybe to brazil where you are? usa...
> 
> 
> Shipping: $138.51 Standard Shipping | See details
> ...


it's $169 and I'm not far from Detroit.


----------



## Vrollin (Apr 6, 2016)

I wonder if he will sell his piezo equipped 7 string rg???


----------



## rx (Apr 6, 2016)

subscribed.


----------



## rx (Apr 6, 2016)

Are the auctions still going or did he list new items? I just realized this thread is two months old.


----------



## alexbizkit (Apr 7, 2016)

ilmari said:


> I'd love to have the 7-string version of his signature Yamaha.




Whoa. I'm pretty nerdy when it comes to Wes's guitar history but I had no idea he had a 7-string version of this! Seems surprising as he said in a few interviews after he switched to PRS that he never really liked 7-strings and saw the extra string as pointless (presumably why he just used his as an extra high-E).

I'm wondering if the silver PRS he sold was the one from the Rollin video, because he didn't mention it in the listing? Whereas the more recent black PRS he listed he made it clear and said that it was used in the Boiler and My Way videos. Man, I'd like me one of them. If I could get any of his guitars though it'd have to be the cream-coloured Ibanez (I forget the model it was) he converted to his first 4-string, as seen in the Nookie video. That's iconic to me and must have been used to record Stalemate and Sour. Would be great to own something he'd actually partly created.


----------



## Sparkplug (Apr 7, 2016)

rx said:


> Are the auctions still going or did he list new items? I just realized this thread is two months old.



sale is still going. the current auctions are the third run.


----------



## Droptune666 (Apr 11, 2016)

His black custom 24 from boiler and my way sold for over $7600......whoa!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 11, 2016)

weird seeing all those awards and albums being sold off. i understand they were jus sitting in the closet, but man, if i had received them, they would be hanging on the wall of my gameroom. i guess they hold no sentimental value to him...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 11, 2016)

killertone said:


> Man, what carrier? I have never paid $40 to ship a guitar fully insured.



USPS if you box it yourself, properly, and FedEx if you signup for a free account (it makes you pluck down a credit card, but it doesn't actually charge you anything). 

Guitar would also have to be under $3k and $5k respectively, or else up that $40 to closer to $60/$75. 

Like I said, most guitars, not all guitars. The biggest factor will be how you pack it. The more material, the larger the footprint and heavier it'll get, and in turn the pricier it will be to ship. And of course, once you blow through the insurance rate tables you'll be stacking ~$20 for every extra grand.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 12, 2016)

For reference, most expensive I ever got was 140&#8364; from France to Australia including insurance with the real price of the guitar declared.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Apr 13, 2016)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> weird seeing all those awards and albums being sold off. i understand they were jus sitting in the closet, but man, if i had received them, they would be hanging on the wall of my gameroom. i guess they hold no sentimental value to him...



I know what you mean, it is kind of sad to see the 'trophies' for all these huge achievements parted out and sold off. Realistically, he achieved what he did with or without the awards so maybe he's just not into the physical clutter, but man, give it to a family member for safekeeping or something. 

Selling the guitars is similar but different. It's more acceptable in my eyes, but you could totally argue they'd hold even more sentimental value. But like you said, some people just aren't sentimental or nostalgic. I tend to be, so I don't really understand the non-sentimental mindset myself, but other people just view all these things as 'stuff' they need to get rid of. Hopefully a lot of it goes to fans who will treat it well.


----------

